# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Как убрать Систему защиты конфигурации

## neomax38

Здравствуйте. Есть такой вопрос... 
Есть БД в файловом режиме, конфигурация АЛЬФА-АВТО 4.1, приходится перейти на "ЧИСТУЮ" конфигурацию. Скачиваю конфигурацию без защиты, делаю выгрузку данных из БД и загружаю в чистую конфигурацию, но при запуске появляется Система защиты конфигурации.. Можно как нибудь избавиться от нее?

----------


## DMLangepas

скачиваете без защиты? Уверены? 
Какая там защита стоит?
Может просто попробовать сохранить конфигурацию в файл и загрузить в чистую?

----------


## neomax38

> скачиваете без защиты? Уверены? 
> Какая там защита стоит?
> Может просто попробовать сохранить конфигурацию в файл и загрузить в чистую?


http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3104684 написано что вылеченная
Система защиты конфигурации называется.
Я и так сделал.

----------


## alex192ivan

> Здравствуйте. Есть такой вопрос... 
> Есть БД в файловом режиме, конфигурация АЛЬФА-АВТО 4.1, приходится перейти на "ЧИСТУЮ" конфигурацию. Скачиваю конфигурацию без защиты, делаю выгрузку данных из БД и загружаю в чистую конфигурацию, но при запуске появляется Система защиты конфигурации.. Можно как нибудь избавиться от нее?


Если выгружаете конфигурацию с защитой, то никак. Ставьте конфигурацию с нуля и переносите данные при помощи выгрузки-загрузки через XML.

----------

